# trigger-point therapy



## irinashu

Ajutor! Traduc un text despre masaj si nu stiu cum as putea traduce expresia "trigger-point therapy". Vreo sugestie?


----------



## farscape

Salut!

Conform regulilior acestui forum, trebuie precizat contextul in care apare termenul/expresia în cauză... Altfel îi zicem *terapia nodurilor din muşchi* (ca aici) şi cu asta basta 

Later,

.


----------



## irinashu

"Compression is very used in trigger-point therapy and consists in compression a painful spot with the purpose to relieve the stress and the pain on that spot." Dupa cum am mai zis, este un text despre masaj. Sper sa ajute cumva la dezlegarea misterului ...


----------



## farscape

( :0 ni s-au încrucişat mesajele pe bulevardele 'Netului)

*trigger-point* -> punct de declanşare/iniţiere (a  durerii) sau cum am mai spus noduri/noduli în muşchii scheletici. Pare  un concept nu foarte ştiinţific după cum se vede...

Later,

,


----------



## irinashu

Wow, multumesc mult!!!


----------

